
AxLang: Formally Verifiable Smart Contracts for the Ethereum Ecosystem - CrunchyJams
https://medium.com/axoni/axlang-formally-verifiable-smart-contracts-for-the-ethereum-ecosystem-6201203be4e8?eif
======
TwoFactor
It's good to see people finally leveraging an existing language for secure
smart contracts rather than develop a new one from scratch.

